# Vegans Host the Turkeys for Holiday Feast



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm not a vegan, but I am an animal lover, and I got a kick out of seeing this video today. :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 26, 2015)

Oh that's beautiful, I could imagine joining in! If it was just me I wouldn't eat any creature except fish.


----------

